# How To Stake Up Eggplant for Support



## Arthur_Seifert (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for this explanation. I feel very confident in your advice and can't thank you enough for how simple you made understanding this very important process


----------



## Judy1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Good morning! And thank you for your easy-to-understand answers. I appreciate your clarity and your photos. I'm sure I'll return to your site as I join you on this adventure that is gardening.

Ohio


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Judy - I'm glad you found the info to be useful. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Paul3 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thankyou so much for this great info. I hope my eggplants become prize winners!


----------

